# nothing from nothing is... nothing



## doxx (Aug 9, 2003)

at about 9pm I went to the store to get some cigarettes and soda, and figured the light is nice tonight... kind of a blueish cast.... went back home and told Dew to grab her cam "let's go out to take some pics, I saw some interesting stuff and the light is really cool"

here's what I got


----------



## Destiny (Aug 10, 2003)

you captured a very interesting shade of black


----------



## Lula (Aug 12, 2003)

love it
Couldn't do it better
Love the colours


----------

